# Reptariums



## DevilsLettuce (Aug 31, 2013)

Has anyone ever used a Reptarium cage as a outdoor day time enclosure for leopard hatchlings? I'm looking to get the 260 gallon model to house my leopard hatchlings outside during the day while I'm at work and there is quite a bit of wild life here and I'm concerned for their safety.

Here's a link to the Reptarium:

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...ium-accessories/-/260-gallon-basic-reptarium/

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Blgreek08 (Sep 1, 2013)

I used to have those for my chameleons. I kept them on my deck in the summer. It depends how big and strong your babies are and what animals are about. They are not the strongest screen in the world. It can tear really easy. My large chameleon broke out a few times. One if his sticks made a small tear and he used it to his advantage. He is the one in the pic

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a handsome veiled

I've never seen a Reptarium in person but if your veiled was able to break out I don't think it's the greatest idea to use it for leopards. I was thinking about getting one for my panther Cham but now I'm having second thoughts. What do you use for your veiled now?


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-30683.html

Here's an idea for you. Much bigger, much more secure and cheaper too.


----------



## TommyZ (Sep 1, 2013)

In the add you see for bunny cages all over TFO, tbey have a set up.sorta like Toms setup he showed ya. Its a 150$ i think, and seems good quality, id check it out, ill see if i can find u a link. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app




TommyZ said:


> In the add you see for bunny cages all over TFO, tbey have a set up.sorta like Toms setup he showed ya. Its a 150$ i think, and seems good quality, id check it out, ill see if i can find u a link.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app



Got it:

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/trixienaturaoutdoorruncover.cfm?SOURCE=tellapart


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 1, 2013)

That bunny cage is awesome but I think I would have to make a wire bottom for it cause my P.P is an expert burrowed for his size.


Tom I've seen that thread. Was going to do something similar to that when I have the time and know exactly where I want to put it. I kind of want something I can move around the yard for the moment


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2013)

The rabbit cage looks pretty good to me too then.

You might need a visual barrier of some sort around the bottom, but the tortoise will let you know.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 1, 2013)

Ya didn't think about that, thanks Tom


----------

